# JSP soll dynamische Anzahl an Parametern einer JavaScript-Function erzeugen



## Schandro (15. Jul 2009)

Hi,

kann mir jemand erklären warum diese Syntax in einer JSP Datei nicht angenommen wird? Eclipse Fehlermeldung bei "function bla( <" 
"Syntax error on tokens, delete these tokens" 


```
function bla( <% for(int i=0;i<languageBundleKeys.length;++i){ %>
					param<%=i%>
					<%	
						if(i!=languageBundleKeys.length-1){%>
							,
						<%}
				} %> ){
	// methodenbody...
}
```

Das ganze befindet sich innerhalb von
<script type="text/javascript">
...
</script>


----------



## Noctarius (15. Jul 2009)

Wieso übergibst du der Javascript Funktion die Parameter nicht einfach als Array?


----------



## Schandro (15. Jul 2009)

stimmt, würde auch gehen, danke. Würd mich trotzdem mal interessieren warum die Syntax nicht akzeptiert wird.

Nächste Frage:

```
function CLanguageBundle(array){

				<% for(int i=0;i<languageBundleKeys.length;++i) { %>
					this.<%= languageBundleKeys[i] %> = array[<%= i %>];
				<% } %>
		
			};
```
Ich wollt ne "JavaScript-Klasse" mit dynamischer anzahl an "Membervariablen" definieren. Wenn ich den Code in meinen restlichen Code einfüg, wird mir ganz am ende des Sourcecodes an der letzten javascript anweisung folgende Meldung angezeigt:
"Syntax error, insert "}" to complete MethodBody"
Es kann aber kein Klammerfehler sein, es gibt gleichviele { wie } im Code und ich hab die ganzen Methoden/Funktionen per Hand nachgeguckt, die werden alle wieder richtig geschlossen.


----------



## Noctarius (15. Jul 2009)

Mach mal das Semikolon am Ende der Funktion weg.


----------



## Schandro (15. Jul 2009)

eclipse zeigt mir zwar die Fehlermeldung noch an, aber ansonsten funktionierts, danke xD

(das ist keine ironie, es geht jetzt wirklich. Ich glaub ich sollt einfach mal eclipse neustarten...)


----------



## Noctarius (15. Jul 2009)

Nee Eclipse hat bei mir auch immer Probleme mit "umfangreicheren" Aufbauten in JSP Dateien. Irgendwie arbeitet der Compiler / Validator da nicht sauber =D


----------



## MiDniGG (15. Jul 2009)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Nee Eclipse hat bei mir auch immer Probleme mit "umfangreicheren" Aufbauten in JSP Dateien. Irgendwie arbeitet der Compiler / Validator da nicht sauber =D



Eclipse biete doch unter Project -> Clean oder so die Mglk. alles zu säubern... Das geht doch für html-code bestimmt auch, oder?! Bevor Du da 1-X Minuten neustartest


----------



## Noctarius (15. Jul 2009)

Ja das schon, aber er ist immer wieder der festen Überzeugung da wären Fehler und wenn JavaScript Code über mehrere Dateien verteilt ist (weil man mit Template Includes arbeitet) sowieso.


----------



## MiDniGG (15. Jul 2009)

Hm. Achso.  Hat ich etz glaub noch ned solche Probleme ^^ Zumindest nach nem Clean nimmer...
Aba gut zu wissen


----------

